# The Advanced DC EB1-4001a motor...



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, if I had to guess, I'd say that it's a misspelling on the part of whoever posted the ad. A google search turns up nothing for those numbers. Plus E is right near F on the keyboard, and looks kind of like it.  

Hard to say though.


----------



## Gregor413 (Jul 26, 2007)

yep that is exactly what happened.


----------

